# Tubes With The Top Slot Setup



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a way to set up tubes on the top slot setup. I have been shooting it this way this morning and it works very well.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's very interesting, I'll have to give it a go on some of my naturals. Thanks for this.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome! will work better than me just looping through the slot.!








Will be trying it in 2 hours! can't wait for work to be over today.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like the new look roger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice idea ... have to keep that in mind.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet! Your really making that slot work for you .Now you got an Outside the Fork shooter. I love this new slot attachment. It has been working well for me. Now with this idea even more versatile. I've been cutting the forks angled down like you mentioned in a recent post to minimize band contact to the fork. Just when you think everything has been done, somebody comes up with another idea.Thanks


----------

